# Who has ran ANADROL??? Need some advice



## Jdubs (Jun 4, 2013)

IM about to start running EQ and CYP, ive ran dbol as a kicker in the past, but wanted to try out anadrol.. Just need to know if its safe to run with EQ, since eq raises red blood cell count and thickens blood, i think i read on a diff forum that anadrol does something similar to blood cells and being ran togather eq,drol causes more blood problems, i could be wrong just wanna see if any of you know anything about these 2 compounds being ran togather   

Everyone has there own opinions but is anadrol really that much better the dbol?? i kno both are very similar, and makes you put on water weight and you gain size and strength, both prob do the same damage to the liver.. but in the long run or overall which one is better?


----------



## cottonmouth (Jun 4, 2013)

I just finished running test e, eq, and drol. The drol really killed my appetite to the point where putting on weight was almost impossible after the first 15-20 days. After about 25 days at 50mg/ed I woke up to blood all over my pillow case from a nose bleed, so I stopped. Would I run it again? ya sure, I looked huge and vascular, didn't retain much water, but I would chose dbol over it for sure. I felt like shit most of the time on drol, headaches/shin pumps, sweating. Just drink a lot of water and you should be fine though.. 

EQ is garbage to bulk with even at 1g+ a week. Great for recomping though.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 4, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> I just finished running test e, eq, and drol. The drol really killed my appetite to the point where putting on weight was almost impossible after the first 15-20 days. After about 25 days at 50mg/ed* I woke up to blood all over my pillow case from a nose bleed*, so I stopped. Would I run it again? ya sure, *I looked huge and vascular, didn't retain much water*, but I would chose dbol over it for sure. I felt like shit most of the time on drol, headaches/shin pumps, sweating. Just drink a lot of water and you should be fine though..
> 
> EQ is garbage to bulk with even at 1g+ a week. Great for recomping though.



I did similar cycle, but bumped anadrol to 75mg for the last week (of the 4 weeks 'kickstart').
It was the best cycle I've ever done. (even better than test + tren). I made me very strong and vainy, remained lean so no waterbloat whatsoever. 
The only downside was the high blood pressure which caused very often nosebleeds.


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 4, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> I just finished running test e, eq, and drol. The drol really killed my appetite to the point where putting on weight was almost impossible after the first 15-20 days. After about 25 days at 50mg/ed I woke up to blood all over my pillow case from a nose bleed, so I stopped. Would I run it again? ya sure, I looked huge and vascular, didn't retain much water, but I would chose dbol over it for sure. I felt like shit most of the time on drol, headaches/shin pumps, sweating. Just drink a lot of water and you should be fine though..
> 
> EQ is garbage to bulk with even at 1g+ a week. Great for recomping though.




yeah i heard that a lot that it kills appetite, which sucks ass i dont get how your going to grow and pack on pounds if you cant eat..sounds like theres almost more cons than pros with the anadrol..i have both orals drol and dbol i want to run the drol i just dont want to be miserable the 4-5 weeks im on it cause that wud blow..

i have 3 bottles of eq, is it possble for me to run the 3 bottles of eq and insted of continuing the eq for 16 weeks can i start up deca?? yeah i know its a waste of money and oil but it just seems like noone has anything good to say about eq, and takes 12 weeks to actually start working which sucks ass its like a waste of 12weeks of money and gear for the eq...My plan was to run cyp and eq for 16 plus weeks, but if i cancel out the eq what would be a good replacement for it? im looking for strength gains and to blow up and just be solid, i guess deca' would be a good choice for that


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2013)

There was a thread not to long ago on this very subject(check it out). Dbol vs adrol, I have ran both and would pick adrol for sheer strength gains. You will feel lethargic and have problems with appetite but will feel like a beast in the gym. I didn't have the bloat that I did with dbol but you also don't have that overall "well being" feeling like dbol gives you. So to recap=strength goes to adrol, feeling goes to dbol, and size/mass can probably be split down the middle being equal. For the high blood pressure issue/red blood cell count...just monitor yourself, take the appropriate supplements, and give blood when needed. I usually try to give blood every 3-6 month depending on bp and if I'm cruising or blasting.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jun 5, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> yeah i heard that a lot that it kills appetite, which sucks ass i dont get how your going to grow and pack on pounds if you cant eat..sounds like theres almost more cons than pros with the anadrol..i have both orals drol and dbol i want to run the drol i just dont want to be miserable the 4-5 weeks im on it cause that wud blow..
> 
> i have 3 bottles of eq, is it possble for me to run the 3 bottles of eq and insted of continuing the eq for 16 weeks can i start up deca?? yeah i know its a waste of money and oil but it just seems like noone has anything good to say about eq, and takes 12 weeks to actually start working which sucks ass its like a waste of 12weeks of money and gear for the eq...My plan was to run cyp and eq for 16 plus weeks, but if i cancel out the eq what would be a good replacement for it? im looking for strength gains and to blow up and just be solid, i guess deca' would be a good choice for that





For me the EQ took about 6 weeks to notice at all. I wouold run the EQ and deca together if your looking for mass, Ive heard its a pretty good combo, and I would run dbol if your looking for mass because the drol really killed my appetite. A great replacemt for EQ would be tren e at like a third of the dose and you would get greater results,, depending on your diet. And it would be dry mass and strength. What kind of doses are you running?


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 5, 2013)

right now im running 750eq 750 cyp a week, idk weather to keep the eq and throw in deca or drop it, running the 3 is just gunna cost me more.. i think im gunna run the dbol and jus put the drol aside, i dont feel like dealing with nose bleeds and not being able to eat for 5 weeks, yeah u might be a beast in the gym but your miserable the entire day and night from that shit, not worth it right now


----------



## Santhemum (Jun 5, 2013)

I just ran the following, and had an incredible cycle. I highly recommend Anadrol and had absolutely no sides.

Test E 750 X 20 weeks
Mast P 600 X 20 weeks
Phera @ 30 mgs X 6 week bridged into Anadrol @ 50 mgs X 6 weeks (one week overlap)

Excellent! Highly recommend it!


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 5, 2013)

Santhemum said:


> I just ran the following, and had an incredible cycle. I highly recommend Anadrol and had absolutely no sides.
> 
> Test E 750 X 20 weeks
> Mast P 600 X 20 weeks
> ...



dosent sound to bad...and you had ZERO sides from the drol??? i mean theres so many sides from it something had to take affect on you weather it was a small side or something worse like nosebleeds, than again maybe nothing everyones body is different and reacts different to the gear. Theres no saying how it would affect me you say its g2g and got zero sides which makes me wanna go start the drol


----------



## Santhemum (Jun 5, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> dosent sound to bad...and you had ZERO sides from the drol??? i mean theres so many sides from it something had to take affect on you weather it was a small side or something worse like nosebleeds, than again maybe nothing everyones body is different and reacts different to the gear. Theres no saying how it would affect me you say its g2g and got zero sides which makes me wanna go start the drol



I've been on a ton of gear and never had a nosebleed! Nosebleeds come from high blood pressure. If my BP goes high, my ears start to pop and I get on the Celery Seed Extract. Clears it right up. If I get a slight headache I take Aleve. Clears it right up. Next time I'll do Adrol at 100 mgs and I'm pretty sure I'll be side-free as well.

Now I'll tell you what did not agree with me: X-tren (Diendione) at 150 mgs. I had the following sides: angry, irritable, mood swings, bad gas, indigestion, sweating, insomnia, overall felt like shit. Did 4 weeks and cut my losses.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dannie said:


> I did similar cycle, but bumped anadrol to 75mg for the last week (of the 4 weeks 'kickstart').
> It was the best cycle I've ever done. (even better than test + tren). I made me very strong and vainy, remained lean so no waterbloat whatsoever.
> The only downside was the high blood pressure which caused very often nosebleeds.


 There are going to be downsides and drawbacks to any supplement that you take. Everything has its benefits and its side effects. All anabolics do that. I think that for your next cycle you should run some sustanol if you are looking to put on size it really works the best for packing on lean muscle and increasing your strength. I used it for six months and put on 15 pounds. Give it a try.


----------



## Santhemum (Jun 5, 2013)

Some folks said the Phera/Anadrol bridge run for a total of 12 weeks was too harsh and would shred my liver. I thanked them, and went on to have an awesome cycle with no issues of which I'm thankful.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)

We all react different to it. Some brands suck big time. Know that sounds gay but thats just how it is.. (at least for me) I love the Green Anadrolic from Thailand. The best drols ever !!


----------



## Santhemum (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, it's possible that my batch was not as strong. They were little pink squares. I definitely felt the effect of them, but perhaps there are a lot stronger versions. There are the only ones I have ever run (only time ever using Adrol as well).

I know Thai Blue Hearts Dbol is very strong. I have some of those.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 6, 2013)

Drol makes me rage. Even at 50mgs. 

I don't get any tren rage. I've tried to run drol 3 times and all 3 I was angry as fuck. Just not for me


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 6, 2013)

Santhemum said:


> Yes, it's possible that my batch was not as strong. They were little pink squares. I definitely felt the effect of them, but perhaps there are a lot stronger versions. There are the only ones I have ever run (only time ever using Adrol as well).
> 
> I know Thai Blue Hearts Dbol is very strong. I have some of those.



agreeed with the blue dbols very very strong i was runnin 30mg a day and i missed my morning and lunch dose so i figured id take 3 at dinner and that was a big mistake i was soo sick my stomach was all fucked up from it


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 6, 2013)

just shows you how potent some are, i have euro pharma dbol 10mg tabs as well and i can take 3 or 4 or 5 at once if i missed all my doses and i dont feel a fucking thing no sickness or anything which makes me think weather the shit is legit or not, cas u wud think i wud at least get sick from 40-50mg at once


----------



## Santhemum (Jun 6, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Drol makes me rage. Even at 50mgs.
> 
> I don't get any tren rage. I've tried to run drol 3 times and all 3 I was angry as fuck. Just not for me



X-tren was like that for me. I have never felt on edge like that!

I'm going to try Halotestin soon - it's supposed to make you very aggressive too. We'll see...


----------



## Natura (Aug 30, 2013)

Getting ready to run Anadrol. Can't wait!


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 30, 2013)

dbol is my fav, if i want a huge lift ill run a short blast of drol, but i have been off orals for 2 months and getting way better gains and saving $... I became a firm believer in no orals for bulking and orals for prep. Drol just makes it so i cant eat which makes it hard to bulk. Dbol would be my fav and its cheap but id rather give my liver a lil relief from orals. So far the best compounds i have ran together are 1400 test, 600 npp, and 6iu hgh... i went from 207 to 216 so far this year.


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Aug 30, 2013)

So what is it exactly about anadrol that causes appetite suppression?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 30, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> IM about to start running EQ and CYP, ive ran dbol as a kicker in the past, but wanted to try out anadrol.. Just need to know if its safe to run with EQ, since eq raises red blood cell count and thickens blood, i think i read on a diff forum that anadrol does something similar to blood cells and being ran togather eq,drol causes more blood problems, i could be wrong just wanna see if any of you know anything about these 2 compounds being ran togather
> 
> Everyone has there own opinions but is anadrol really that much better the dbol?? i kno both are very similar, and makes you put on water weight and you gain size and strength, both prob do the same damage to the liver.. but in the long run or overall which one is better?




Drol makes you feel like shit and will bloat your ass up quite a bit....not to mention some possible fucking prolactin-gyno (which you'll need ANOTHER compound to counteract)....stick with dbol, guy... gains-wise, there isnt TOO much of a difference between the two


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2013)

This is like comparing apples and oranges.. Both share many similarities, yet they're responsible for going down different pathways. Your going to hear mixed reviews, some like drol, some prefer dbol, some don't like neither.  It comes down to trial and error, start low and see how you respond, if you get side and lack of appetite then you know its not for you. If not, enjoy!

Here's a read that could help you a bit...Some one else requested this, so I'll share it here as well because its in regards to the same topic..

By Gavin Kane

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, I am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products.

Anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960?s by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, Anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed Anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990?s.

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex.

Dianabol (methandrostenolone) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. Dianabol has been one of the most popular oral steroids of all time, exploding in popularity in the 1970?s with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980?s. It somewhat waned during the 1990?s with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000?s with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs.
Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. Gyno will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with Anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties.

Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two.

So we come to the premise of this article, Anadrol vs. Dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of Anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches.

On the other hand, when I take Dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking Dianabol and drop the Anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from Dianabol, which I do not experience from Anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from Anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product.

Anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. Dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as Anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle?

The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with Anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with Dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits.

My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. Dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects.

Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg Dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg Anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my Dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my Anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar to high doses of each but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and deca-durabolin.

I would run my Anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my Dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of Anadrol.

I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and deca, add in the Anadrol and Dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and deca and dbol are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up.


----------



## raysd21 (May 18, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I did similar cycle, but bumped anadrol to 75mg for the last week (of the 4 weeks 'kickstart').
> It was the best cycle I've ever done. (even better than test + tren). I made me very strong and vainy, remained lean so no waterbloat whatsoever.
> The only downside was the high blood pressure which caused very often nosebleeds.



Geez what was your blood pressure at that caused nose bleeds?


----------



## Dannie (May 19, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Geez what was your blood pressure at that caused nose bleeds?




Don't remember now, but it was too high, even 3 days after last tab of when I had it measured at the doctors. The doc send me for a blood test and gave me a 24h blood pressure monitor, but there was 3 days wait for it. So 6 days post cycle the blood pressure returned to normal as 24h blood monitor reading were normal, within range.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 19, 2014)

You should understand that most of the Anadrol side effects described here are dependent on personal response.  In other words, you might get 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ,6 or none of them.  NO ONE an tell you whether or not Anadrol is a good drug for you.  You must try it for yourself.  You might disslike it or you may love it.  The only way to find out is to try it.

As far as RBC's go, all steroids increase red blood cell production...all.  Some increase RBC productioin more than others, but most are similar in this regard.  Total dose is a more important factor when it comes to increasing RBC count than type or number of compounds. For example, your RBC is much more likely to be problematic running 3 grams of test/week than it is 25 mg Anandrol/day and 300 mg EQ/week.  I find it odd that people worry about running EQ and Drol together, yet they have no qaulms running a boat-load of test, even though test is every bit as likely to increase RBC count as EQ (a fact most people don't know).  

Also, keep in mind that people can respond very differently to the RBC increasing effects of AAS.  Some people can increase RBC's out of the normal range with only 200 mg of test per week, while other guys can run literally frams of gear and remain normal, accordimng to the commonly accepted medical reference range.  No matter what AAS ou are running, you should always get bloodwork at least 2X yearly...and if you can afford it, quarterly.  This will tell you exactly where you stand, but if you want to take some steps to reduce risk without knowing your reading, do the following:

1.)  Donate blood once per month.

2.)  Consume 6-8 ounces of grapoefruit juice daily:  Grapefruit juice contains naringin and naringinin, as well as other modulators of hematocrit (RBC's).  These compounds are considered drugs by the medical, with potent effects in multiple areas.  There are numerous contraindications between grapefruit iice and various medications, such as blood thinners.  This simple fruit will help bring your RBC's into a normal range.

3.)  Stay well hydrated:  Being dehydrated further thickens the blood by increasing the percentage of RBC's relative to plasma. 


By taking these steps, along with semi-regular bloodowork, RBC couint should not be an issue regardless of the drugs you are running.



Nose blleds, as another poster mentioned, are due to high bloodpressure.  Some people get high BP with Drol--others don't.  By taking the following steps, you're much less likley to experience a problem in this area:

1.)  Take supplements probmne to reuce BP, such as hawthrone berry:  IML makes a ppoduct called _Advanced Cycle Support_, which contains numerous compounds designed to help alleviate or minimize many of the side effects typically encountered with AAS use, incluidng high bloodpressure.  By the way, I am using Anadrol right now at 50 mg daily, along with 20 mg D-bol, and my BP is perfect.

2.)  Use an AI:  Although Anadrol doesn't aromatize, real-world experience has shown that using an AI with Anadrol cuts down on water retention, which often helps reduce BP.  You will find that the guys who hold the most water frequently have the most problems with high BP.  If you're using aromatizing drugs, such as test, with yiur Anandrol, you should definitely be using an AI.



Side effects such as appetite suppression, feeling like shit, agressivness, etc are NOt experienced by all users. Personally, I feel great on Anadrol, my appetite is fine, and it does not make me aggressive at all.


In general, Anadrol provides quicker gains, bigger gains, and more strength.  However, you won't maintain your size & strength very well after you go off.  D-bol may not be as potent in t size & strength department, but it is still very good, and can rival anadrol is terms of size gains when using higher dosages.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2014)

Jews are more likely to get nosebleeds on drol. I read it on ergo log.


----------



## Rayzen (May 19, 2014)

Mike, 

You said you were running D-Bol & A-Drol together. Do you agree w/ Gavin Kane concerning the possible synergy between them ?

You mentionned in a previous post that your ultimate oral combination for mass gains would be SD &  M1T combo. 

How would you rate SDMZ 3.0 (Dimethazine,  Methylstenbolone & Methyldihydroboldione) @ 2 caps / Day (60 mg total) against:
1) SD @ 20 mg/Day & M1T @ 10 mg/Day combo
2) A-Drol @ 75-100 mg/Day & D-Bol at 30-50mg/Day combo ?

Do you know a non-methyl steroid (even a obscure one) who would make using an oral AAS during off-season totally obsolete ? (Trestolone ? Dimethandrolone (11b-methyl-trestolone) ?...?)


----------



## texasflood (May 19, 2014)

Probably going to run drol and SDMZ 3.0 together next cycle


----------



## psychowhite (May 19, 2014)

I'm on week 2 of 100 mg anadrol and only side I have is loss of appetite,  it's the worst feeling ever not being able to swallow food without feeling like your gonna throw it up.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2014)

You will either love, or hate anadrol. I dont tend to see people who are on the fence about it.

Gaining water weight is pretty much the same as bloat, so thats rather a given for most people. Getting strong as hell, pretty much goes along with the water weight. I gained a pound a day for about 2 weeks straight on one run years ago, it was probably with test/EQ or test/tren, I never found deca to be something that did me well.

Never had nose bleeds or anadrol "rage," in fact I never even heard of such a thing but who knows. Again you will either love it or hate it, you just have to find out how you react to it because anadrol is pretty polarizing, there isn't much middle ground for drol.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 19, 2014)

Anadrol is the joint. Low doses at 25 mg pre workout and 25 later on in the day have given profound results. Need to get MOAR though. Thinking 100mg with large doses of test and EQ for the fall


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

SFW said:


> Jews are more likely to get nosebleeds on drol. I read it on ergo log.


Good one.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

EQ is NOT a waste of time. Too say its not good for bulking? well I guess if your definition of bulking is 30 pounds of fat and water in 6 weeks then yes EQ is a bad choice. For solid steady gains that stick and you are not afraid to be patient for its perfect. It gives a mature dense look and not the balloony look that some other stuff gives. The gains for me are similar to tren, it takes longer and with pretty much no sides. 

If you want to just do a big dirty bulk then drop the EQ, get Deca or NPP and do Dbol the first 6 weeks along with your test.


----------

